# Favorite School Memories



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

As a teacher, the beginning of a new school year brings back floods of memories, both good and bad.

What are your best memories of school?

(I'll throw my own in here if this takes off...)


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> As a teacher, the beginning of a new school year brings back floods of memories, both good and bad.
> 
> What are your best memories of school?
> 
> (I'll throw my own in here if this takes off...)


Getting kicked out of high school 1/2 way through my sophomore year. Then graduating a semester late from continuation high school. Thats about ALL I remember ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The girls!









Mark


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

_Best test answer ever:_

We were discussing the Doppler effect and how astronomers use it. If an object in space is going away from you, the lines in its spectrum shift toward the red end of the spectrum and it's called a 'red shift.' The opposite is a blue shift. This was used to discover that the universe is expanding.

A girl was answering an essay question on a test. I always tell them to reread their tests when they are finished to catch any errors. Well, this girl didn't reread her test and I was given a good hard laugh--when she referred to the Doppler shift, she forgot to write down the 'f' in the second word.

One letter can make all the difference in the world...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

being the odd child meant not much special attention. My 6th grade teacher, Mrs.Washburn took myself and another child to lunch at A & W.If she only knew how that has stuck with me, still warms my heart.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> What are your best memories of school?


8th Grade - Kimmy Salvalonis
9th Grade - Kim Salvalonis
10th Grade - Kimberly Salvalonis
11th Grade - Kimberly-Anne Salvalonis
12th Grade - Kimberly-Anne Salvlonis, me getting my first car (1970 Plymouth Valiant), and her parents buying that home down by the lake which they visited often on weekends but that Kimberly-Anne hated going to and convinced her parents that she should stay at the regular house and do homework and stuff on weekends.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> being the odd child meant not much special attention. My 6th grade teacher, Mrs.Washburn took myself and another child to lunch at A & W.If she only knew how that has stuck with me, still warms my heart.


Wearing those glasses made an impression I am sure....hahahaha!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Putting slime on my 6th grade teachers chair during lunch hour. She had to go home and change. No one knows and she is dead now. I don't know if I feel bad yet, she was mean.

My 6th grade teacher used to make fun (good fun) of me all the time because my Dad was an undertaker. He used to tell jokes about how people were dying to meet him and stuff. One joke he told, I didn't get till a week later and then laughed at it in his class. Hey, I am blond. But he was a great teacher to me, I enjoyed his class (and he knew my Dad). Well, about 2 years ago this great teacher who I had such fond memories of was taken out in handcuffs from my elementary school....it appears he had been dwiddling on little girls for the past 30 years. I was not one of them but it is mind boggling to think kids from my class were touched & fondled by him....good memory gone bad.

My 9th grade guidance counselor had Gay is the Way on his bumper sticker. Never seen so many parents at school waiting to see the principal.

GRADUATION! FREEDOM!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> Putting slime on my 6th grade teachers chair during lunch hour. She had to go home and change. No one knows and she is dead now. I don't know if I feel bad yet, she was mean.
> 
> My 6th grade teacher used to make fun (good fun) of me all the time because my Dad was an undertaker. He used to tell jokes about how people were dying to meet him and stuff. One joke he told, I didn't get till a week later and then laughed at it in his class. Hey, I am blond. But he was a great teacher to me, I enjoyed his class (and he knew my Dad). Well, about 2 years ago this great teacher who I had such fond memories of was taken out in handcuffs from my elementary school....it appears he had been dwiddling on little girls for the past 30 years. I was not one of them but it is mind boggling to think kids from my class were touched & fondled by him....good memory gone bad.
> 
> ...


he is getting what's coming to him but too little too late. So Sad. His family pays for his crime too.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> As a teacher, the beginning of a new school year brings back floods of memories, both good and bad.
> 
> What are your best memories of school?
> 
> (I'll throw my own in here if this takes off...)


I remember my auto shop teacher telling me that my after school job (I fueled equipment on job sites for a construction company from 4PM to Midnight) in high school paid better than teaching. I told him "ya, but I have to work". Even at 16 years old I got it! This teacher (Mr. Quesnell) was a great guy and I loved him. My wifes family are all school teachers. Nice people, but are definitely on the "poor teachers are under paid" band wagon. I always made more money than them which aggravates them (since I was "uneducated"). I still tell them, "ya, but I had to work!"


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Cutting class and having some real fun!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Swany said:


> As a teacher, the beginning of a new school year brings back floods of memories, both good and bad.
> 
> What are your best memories of school?
> 
> (I'll throw my own in here if this takes off...)


I remember my auto shop teacher telling me that my after school job (I fueled equipment on job sites for a construction company from 4PM to Midnight) in high school paid better than teaching. I told him "ya, but I have to work". Even at 16 years old I got it! This teacher (Mr. Quesnell) was a great guy and I loved him. My wifes family are all school teachers. Nice people, but are definitely on the "poor teachers are under paid" band wagon. I always made more money than them which aggravates them (since I was "uneducated"). I still tell them, "ya, but I had to work!"
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> Cutting class and having some real fun!


I did that at 17,went to Boyer Park and met my daughters father, and by the time I was 18 I was married and pregnant! and IN THAT ORDER! pregnant 2 weeks after getting married.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> As a teacher, the beginning of a new school year brings back floods of memories, both good and bad.
> 
> What are your best memories of school?
> 
> (I'll throw my own in here if this takes off...)


5th grade, teacher Mr. Mills. A real horse's patoot. If he felt you were not paying enough attention in class he would throw something at you. The chalk, the eraser, a tablet etc. One day I asked the guy next to me if he had a pincel I could borrow. This was "not paying enough attention in Mr. Mills book. He tossed the chalk at me like a bullet. It hit me in the chest. Now I was a shy boy of 11 years. I was humiliated and sick and tired of his borish ways. I picked up the geography book on my desk. I remembered that it was too heavy to toss all the way to the front of the class, so I took a running start up the isle and let good ole Mr. mills have it square int he face (he blocked it of course). It both shocked him (he thought he was the only one allowed to throw things) and enraged him. It didn't take him long to catch me and he drug me by the arm to the principal's office. They called my mom and by the time she got there my arm was bruised from my arm pit to my elbow. I caught hell but so did Mr. Mills. He quit throwing things. I still hate that guy!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The VERY BEST memory...
The summer before 11th grade!
I met my husband of 24 years(this Monday)

The WORST memory ...
My 5th grade teacher Mr. Warner!!!
He pulled my hair! With every syllable...
did you do your homework?!? He pulled!

I never told my mom or dad! Well because I 
didn't do my homework that day and I 
didn't want to get in trouble at home...
BIG mistake! I should have told!

MaeJae


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I pooped in my pants in the second grade...probably, because the bathroom stalls had no door and so I was too shy to use the bathroom. Anyways...one day, I couldn't hold it, and I must have thought that I could "get away with it"







until the teacher whispered in my ear "Would you like me to call your mom to pick you up?"






























For the record...I'd like you all to know that that was the last of these types of accidents for me.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> What are your best memories of school?


8th Grade - Kimmy Salvalonis
9th Grade - Kim Salvalonis
10th Grade - Kimberly Salvalonis
11th Grade - Kimberly-Anne Salvalonis
12th Grade - Kimberly-Anne Salvlonis, me getting my first car (1970 Plymouth Valiant), and her parents buying that home down by the lake which they visited often on weekends but that Kimberly-Anne hated going to and convinced her parents that she should stay at the regular house and do homework and stuff on weekends.








[/quote]

Gee, Ghosty - Ms Kimberley IS now Mrs ghosty, right?

Best memory - Harold Reade, football coach and #%hole. He was watching our study hall one day, when our great regular teacher had to be out for a couple of days. Our teacher didn't care what we did, as long as we were quiet and bothering no one. Mr Reade thought differently. I was taking my usual nap - legal in our study hall - when he came up behind me and grabbed the top of my shoulder, on that nerve, HARD. Man, that hurt. I was ready the next day; when he grabbed me I whirled around and buried my elbow in his fat gut. Bent him over, almost on the ground. He wanted to come after me, but some other kids stopped him. It cost me a day or two in the Breakfast Club, but he never touched me again.

He was a sadistic son of a gun, and one of several teachers who helped convince me that some teachers are there solely so they will have people they can dominate. Many don't care how they do it - physically, mentally, politically - as long as they get to be the big shot. They couldn't begin to do that in an adult atmosphere; they take it out on kids.

Sluggo


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Wow, as a teacher it is really sad to read about all of the horrible teachers so many of you encountered. I hope that in the future my students will look back fondly on their time with me.

On the opposite side, my guidance counselor told me to drop out of HS when I was 16 because "I wasn't going to amount to anything"...showed him, got my Masters Degree plus and became a teacher, he, dropped dead of a heart attack!

What goes around, comes around. Let's all hope those horrible teachers got back what they dished out!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Wow, this really wasn't what I thought would come out of this thread.

I'm sorry you have all have such bad memories of school.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Cutting class and having some real fun!


I did that at 17,went to Boyer Park and met my daughters father, and by the time I was 18 I was married and pregnant! and IN THAT ORDER! pregnant 2 weeks after getting married.
[/quote]

glad I never cut school


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I had a teacher in 6th grade that was a total....well you know what is was. Anyway...I was in the lunch room and there was a "problem" so he decide that I needed a few "wacks" from is paddle....There we were he and I...he hit me the first time and I laughed....the second time was harder and I laughed harder...the third time was really hard and I turned and smiled at him and told him (loud enough for everyone to hear) that "My mother hits harder than he does!!! The rules only allowed for 3 hits.....he was all out. The truth be known....it was the hardest I have ever been hit and it hurt like..well you know what, but I wouldn't have given him the pleasure of seeing me in pain.

As for the good memories....well this is a family forum!!!!

Gary


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Morgueman said:


> I pooped in my pants in the second grade...probably, because the bathroom stalls had no door and so I was too shy to use the bathroom. Anyways...one day, I couldn't hold it, and I must have thought that I could "get away with it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of an incident in the 1st grade. The teacher was Mrs. Midgarden. It was the second or third day of school. Since I didn't go to kindergarten it was my second or third day of any school. We had just come in from recess. We took our seats and I realized I had to use the bathroom. I mean I really had to use the bathroom! Being a shy boy it was really difficult for me to raise my hand and ask to go to the bathroom, so I got up and headed for the door. Mrs. Midgarden stopped me wanting to know where I was going. When I told her she said that I should have gone during recess and to sit back down. I went back to my seat and squirmed around trying to hold it but I just couldn't. So I wet my pants. I was wearing cords and I thought they would soak it up. They didn't, it made quite a puddle. The next recess after everybody had left the room Mrs. Midgarden came back to my desk and said "I understand we had a little accident here". I looked her square in the eye and told here that it was no accident and it was here fault. I got up and left the room with her just standing there. I walked 5 or 6 miles home in those wet cords. By the time I got home my mom was out looking for me because the school had called. I don't recall ever being refused access to the bathroom after that.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

In third grade I wasn't feeling well, so I asked to go to the nurse's office. It was the first time I ever felt sick, so I was a bit "gun shy" to pull the trigger and ask to go, but I finally did. As I stood in the doorway of the nurse's office, she said to me, in a condiscending tone, "are you REALLY sick?" I looked at her, and projecto'd all over her floor- and I was backing up at the time as well, so I spread it out pretty good. Any time I showed up on her doorstep after that, she would fall over herself to get me somewhere else.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Swany said:


> I pooped in my pants in the second grade...probably, because the bathroom stalls had no door and so I was too shy to use the bathroom. Anyways...one day, I couldn't hold it, and I must have thought that I could "get away with it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of an incident in the 1st grade. The teacher was Mrs. Midgarden. It was the second or third day of school. Since I didn't go to kindergarten it was my second or third day of any school. We had just come in from recess. We took our seats and I realized I had to use the bathroom. I mean I really had to use the bathroom! Being a shy boy it was really difficult for me to raise my hand and ask to go to the bathroom, so I got up and headed for the door. Mrs. Midgarden stopped me wanting to know where I was going. When I told her she said that I should have gone during recess and to sit back down. I went back to my seat and squirmed around trying to hold it but I just couldn't. So I wet my pants. I was wearing cords and I thought they would soak it up. They didn't, it made quite a puddle. The next recess after everybody had left the room Mrs. Midgarden came back to my desk and said "I understand we had a little accident here". I looked her square in the eye and told here that it was no accident and it was here fault. I got up and left the room with her just standing there. I walked 5 or 6 miles home in those wet cords. By the time I got home my mom was out looking for me because the school had called. I don't recall ever being refused access to the bathroom after that.
[/quote]

could you imagine if that happened these days?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I pooped in my pants in the second grade...probably, because the bathroom stalls had no door and so I was too shy to use the bathroom. Anyways...one day, I couldn't hold it, and I must have thought that I could "get away with it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of an incident in the 1st grade. The teacher was Mrs. Midgarden. It was the second or third day of school. Since I didn't go to kindergarten it was my second or third day of any school. We had just come in from recess. We took our seats and I realized I had to use the bathroom. I mean I really had to use the bathroom! Being a shy boy it was really difficult for me to raise my hand and ask to go to the bathroom, so I got up and headed for the door. Mrs. Midgarden stopped me wanting to know where I was going. When I told her she said that I should have gone during recess and to sit back down. I went back to my seat and squirmed around trying to hold it but I just couldn't. So I wet my pants. I was wearing cords and I thought they would soak it up. They didn't, it made quite a puddle. The next recess after everybody had left the room Mrs. Midgarden came back to my desk and said "I understand we had a little accident here". I looked her square in the eye and told here that it was no accident and it was here fault. I got up and left the room with her just standing there. I walked 5 or 6 miles home in those wet cords. By the time I got home my mom was out looking for me because the school had called. I don't recall ever being refused access to the bathroom after that.
[/quote]

could you imagine if that happened these days?
[/quote]

Michelle just called me and said that she had a 6th grader blow chunks all over the classroom this morning. Poor thing was so nervous about going to middle school.

They didn't even get out the Haz Mat suits!!!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Highlander96 said:


> I pooped in my pants in the second grade...probably, because the bathroom stalls had no door and so I was too shy to use the bathroom. Anyways...one day, I couldn't hold it, and I must have thought that I could "get away with it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of an incident in the 1st grade. The teacher was Mrs. Midgarden. It was the second or third day of school. Since I didn't go to kindergarten it was my second or third day of any school. We had just come in from recess. We took our seats and I realized I had to use the bathroom. I mean I really had to use the bathroom! Being a shy boy it was really difficult for me to raise my hand and ask to go to the bathroom, so I got up and headed for the door. Mrs. Midgarden stopped me wanting to know where I was going. When I told her she said that I should have gone during recess and to sit back down. I went back to my seat and squirmed around trying to hold it but I just couldn't. So I wet my pants. I was wearing cords and I thought they would soak it up. They didn't, it made quite a puddle. The next recess after everybody had left the room Mrs. Midgarden came back to my desk and said "I understand we had a little accident here". I looked her square in the eye and told here that it was no accident and it was here fault. I got up and left the room with her just standing there. I walked 5 or 6 miles home in those wet cords. By the time I got home my mom was out looking for me because the school had called. I don't recall ever being refused access to the bathroom after that.
[/quote]

could you imagine if that happened these days?
[/quote]

Michelle just called me and said that she had a 6th grader blow chunks all over the classroom this morning. Poor thing was so nervous about going to middle school.

They didn't even get out the Haz Mat suits!!!!!!!!

Tim
[/quote]

if someone blows chunk......well........so do I. Would make lousy nurse!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

My very most favorite part of going back to school was going to the 5 and dime (no walmart's then) to pick out my school supplies! We were poor, so being able to go and pick out a new notebook, pencils, paper, etc was a really treat for me. Even though our children are in their 30's now, I love looking at the ads in the paper for school supplies and aimlessly walking through the stores looking at all the things children have to pick from today.

HEIDI


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> My very most favorite part of going back to school was going to the 5 and dime (no walmart's then) to pick out my school supplies! We were poor, so being able to go and pick out a new notebook, pencils, paper, etc was a really treat for me. Even though our children are in their 30's now, I love looking at the ads in the paper for school supplies and aimlessly walking through the stores looking at all the things children have to pick from today.
> 
> HEIDI


same here, poor and new school supplies were a treat. To this day, I love the smell of crayons







and of course play







which has nothing to do with school supplies but I love the smell.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A pretty blond named Penny in first grade, a pretty red-head in third grade named Cindy, a pretty blond in fifth grade named Stacey, a pretty brunette in fifth grade named... well you get the idea. Not sure why I skipped a year each time but I did all the way to third year in college when I met my wife. That was 30 years ago and we've been married for 25 this year (celebrate next week).

But my all time favorite was in Algebra (I loved math - aced it all the time). I sat in front of my locker partner (we were arranged alphabetically) whom I really didn't like. It was before class and I asked him if he wanted to test a physics principle. He agreed so I held my pencil (a regular Ticonderoga #2) in my fist eraser down with the point up and said try and break my pencil by hitting it with your algebra book. He looked at me wondering what the trick was (obviously to pull the pencil out and have him slam his book on the desk) and before he even said yes he lifted his book and before I could move my hand he brought it down as fast and hard as he could (with the clear intent to break the pencil and smash my hand). It made a huge noise and I whipped back around in my seat pretending to be as surprised by the noise as everyone else (and surprisingly, my hand didn't hurt). When I turned back around, here was Dave with his eyes bulging and mouth hanging open looking at his book with a pencil stuck through it! It stuck through about an inch. The algebra teacher was furious! He started screaming at Dave and hauled him out of the classroom. The whole class erupted and one of the other kids had seen the whole thing. I never got in trouble - no one believed Dave's story and I became famous for a day!

Then there is the other time...


----------

